
Experts with One Big Claim: The Coronavirus Is Airborne - rm2889
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/04/health/239-experts-with-one-big-claim-the-coronavirus-is-airborne.html
======
ColinWright
Also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23739294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23739294)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23738164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23738164)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23737343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23737343)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23735901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23735901)

